# Built in GMail app not opening



## bgopalakr (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi All,
second time I upgraded Cynogenmod 7 to 9. This time my built-in GMail app is not opening. Notification bar shows the number of ne wmessages in GMail. When i select it, giving me error "Unfortunately, Gmail has stopped".

Any idea what to do.

I installed following zip files from SD after upgrade Cynogenmod 9 - alpha 0.6

1. update-lcd_density_120-alpha0.6.zip
2. Gapps ICS 4.0.3 11.12.22.zip
3. gapps_fixer.zip

Also I cleared the cache & data form Gmail app.

I am able to use "email" app.

Any advice really appreciate.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Go to your Applications, select your Gmail app, and push the "Clear data" and/or "Clear cache" buttons.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

Brawlking said:


> Also I cleared the cache & data form Gmail app.


try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1452324#


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

Flash to density 160, that should get Gmail working. If you want, you can then try flashing back to 120 and see if Gmail stays working. This happened to me and that's what I did but when I went back to 120, it closed again. However, I had to reflash my rom for other reasons and all of a sudden no more Gmail closing at 120 after that reflash of the rom??? Also, for further troubleshooting, try a different gapps version. I would suggest the newest one on the link below, gapps-ics-20120215 with the modification date of 02/15/12 http://goo-inside.me/gapps/

Btw, clear Gmail data/cache did not work for me and I tried it multiple times.

Mike T


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Hah, sorry, I didn't read well enough. My bad! That did fix it for me when I first installed CM9 though.


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Hah, sorry, I didn't read well enough. My bad! That did fix it for me when I first installed CM9 though.


Seems like some different things work for some different people at different times. 'Tis a strange world, this alpha stuff.
Actually, it's good seeing different solutions, hopefully, one of them will work.









Mike T


----------



## bgopalakr (Feb 13, 2012)

webdroidmt said:


> Flash to density 160, that should get Gmail working. If you want, you can then try flashing back to 120 and see if Gmail stays working. This happened to me and that's what I did but when I went back to 120, it closed again. However, I had to reflash my rom for other reasons and all of a sudden no more Gmail closing at 120 after that reflash of the rom??? Also, for further troubleshooting, try a different gapps version. I would suggest the newest one on the link below, gapps-ics-20120215 with the modification date of 02/15/12 http://goo-inside.me/gapps/
> 
> Btw, clear Gmail data/cache did not work for me and I tried it multiple times.
> 
> Mike T


Thank you Mike, sorry I am little slow. I did not understand "Flash to density 160" means. Can you please give me the steps how to do this?

Edit: I got it. I am doing update now. Will post after completing

Yahoo... Density 160 + GMAIL application is working. Thank you Mike T


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Go to your Applications, select your Gmail app, and push the "Clear data" and/or "Clear cache" buttons.


Thanks, this helped me solve an issue with a friends TP.


----------

